# hows the hunting



## TMACK2010 (Jan 19, 2010)

hows the crow hunting going ???


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

hi ya Murphy ,

I haven't been out in two weeks... I got interested in hittin' barns after Dark when the Pigeons are on roost and pellet gunning them off the rafters...

Ackleys is the cheapest I can find good Plastic crow decoys, I was wondering about the Dove decoys and paint them up like Pigeons...As we can't hunt Doves in N.Y.S....

I have been meaning to check with a few Farmers on the greenwood road ..Scott R. and the one just outside of town maybe1 mile Barn located on the right hand side and His house is just before the barn.. Lots of Pigeons there last time I asked to woodchuck hunt for um',But they do not like any rifle bigger then a .22 as it spooks the cows also they don't likethe LOUD booms in the valley...

I May drive up on Crosby Creek in Hornell,and hang a Right 1/2 mile up the road and go to that farm thats on the dead end..as they have Issues with Crows for awhile now...

Good luck ,I have 14 Plastic Decoys and 6 foam filled decoys for crow, and atless 1 call unit that works yet...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------

